# Kink Resistant Tubing Question



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone have experience using TetraPond 1 1/2" Kink Resistant Tubing? Thinking of using it to drain from my overflow directly to the sump for my saltwater upgrade. This is the last piece of the puzzle of putting the new tank upgrade together so I'm hoping to find some soon instead of ordering it online and waiting for it to be delivered. 

Also, anyone know where I can find the TetraPond 1 1/2" Kink Resistant Tubing besides Big Als? I checked with Big Als Mississauga but they wanted around $4.50/foot (need about 12 feet = over $55 with taxes) whereas online its 54.99 for 20 feet of tubing. ($2.75/foot).


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

why is this one? You can get 1.5 TigerFlex for 2.40, but for sure they have kink also

http://discounterspoolandspa.com/store/default.aspx

Discounter's Pool and Spa Warehouse‎
760 Dundas Street East
Mississauga, ON L4Y 2B6
(905) 277-8080

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't use the TetraPond hose. Over time, the plastic will harden and will split b/w the "ribbed" coils when moved around and you got problems. I would use the TigerFlex as Sig suggested. MUCH cheaper than Lowes @$7/ft.

JME/2C


----------

